# motherboard type, dell optiplex gx260



## newbeejoe (May 14, 2008)

I have a Dell Optiplex GX260 desktop and i was wanting to upgrade my motherboard so i can have (a) PCIe slot(s). I know i have DDR1 ram and since i just bought 1 gig of it i really don't wanna change it. I also know i have a socket 775 cpu and don't wanna change that either.

So i guess what i want to know is:

Where can i get a motherboard that incorporates PCIe, DDR1 RAM and a SOCKET 775 CPU that fits in a gx260 case? 

is the case an atx? micro atx?

I'd like to use my cpu, and ram on this new motherboard and put it in the gx260 case.

thanks,

Joe


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Newbeejoe,
I am afraid you maybe out of luck. Your case is what they call SMALL Form Factor.

Here is your spec sheet:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opgx260/en/ug/specs.htm#1110653

The only board that may fit in this case with a PCIe slot is the optiplex GX280, but I would contact Dell for compatibilty. 
This board also takes DDR2 memory as most PCIe slot mobo use DDR2.

Bill


----------



## rik08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can any one please give me the link to explore motherboard specs (pin setting such as Power switch pin, Front USB pin etc.) for Dell GX260 Small Form Factor? 

-------------------------------------


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

What PCI-E graphic card did you expect installing in this case?


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

rik08 said:


> Can any one please give me the link to explore motherboard specs (pin setting such as Power switch pin, Front USB pin etc.) for Dell GX260 Small Form Factor?
> 
> -------------------------------------


Please post issues in a new thread.


----------

